# Poison dart frog and tree frog vivs.



## Wolfenrook

As requested, posting some pics of my planted vivs, hope you like them.  I'll post a pic or two of the frogs that live in them as well as you can't always see them in the tanks shots.

Living Room Display Viv
Ameerega bassieri sisa












Dendrobates tinctorius Citronella viv












D. tinctorius Regina viv











D. tincotrius Alanis viv











I'd best continue this in another post, as I'm barely part way through them all...    >>>>>


----------



## mrjackdempsey

Now I can see what Miss Piggy saw in Hermit, lovely pics


----------



## Wolfenrook

>>>Continued.

D. tincotrius Azureas viv











Ranitomeya variabillis (were ventrimaculata) French Guyana






That's an old pic, it's a lot more grown in these days.  The frogs:-






D. Auratus "Anconc Hill"






Afraid the frog pic is rubbish, as these are so shy I rarely see them.






Oophaga pumilio "San Cristobal"











O. P. "Black Jeans"











O. P. "Punta Clara/Esperanza"
















The 3rd frog in there is black, and shy. lol

O.P. "Bribri"











Now the tree frogs....

White's tree frogs











Hyla calcarata











Oh, and living with my D. tinctorius Regina, 2 little R. variabillis Borja Ridge






Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ooops, forgot some:-

Asian golden tree frogs:-











Dendrobates leucomelas











Ok, apart from the fire bellied toads, bearded dragons and leopard geckos that's all of our herps.   

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Now I can see what Miss Piggy saw in Hermit, lovely pics



Thanks muchly.  You can probably see how I ended up in this particular hobby, plants.   

I have a feeling though that nobody will ever ask for pics of my vivs ever again.   

Ade


----------



## mrjackdempsey

I for one want more   ( some people are never satisfied). Keep them coming


----------



## Stu Worrall

wow! just a few frogs then!  setups look great and the bright blue one is my fav


----------



## Wolfenrook

lol Aye, just a few, not finished yet either.   They're SERIOUSLY addictive. 

I am in total agreement, my pairs of Azureas are my faves as well.  Such striking colors and SERIOUSLY bold as well.  I often wake up to find one right up against the glass watching me sleep (they're currently on my bedroom rack).  Truly fantastic frogs.

2 more pics before I quit for the night.

First up my baby R. variabillis French Guyana






Bred right here. 

Also bred right here, one of my 5 baby d. tinctorius Regina.






Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

I was just reading one of Tom's nano journals, and somebody wondered what would happen if an aquarist did dart frog vivs....   






We tend to be sneaky though:-






Pure fluke that they did that when I put them all on the same shelf together. 

 

Ade


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Stunning like the D. tinctorius Regina

I would hate to see you're electric bill every month  

How many Vivs you got in total?

They all frogs?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Thanks bud, 19 vivs total including the bearded dragons and leopard geckos.  17 of them are frog vivs of one sort or another.

Our electric usage isn't much worst than when I just kept shrimp to be honest.  Most of the vivs aren't heated, so it's just lights using power.  They're cheaper to run than tropical aquariums.   The frogs cost a fair bit more though. lol

If anybody is interested in frogs or other phibs, the British Amphibian Keepers Society are holding a members meeting in August.  Should be a good place to pick up phibs, equipment etc. 

Nearly forgot, I have froglets in with the o. pumilio cristobals at the moment:-











Ade


----------



## Polyester

You make me consider poison dart frogs again... need a bigger house..  :?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

>



Not meaning to be childish, but. What would happen if I licked the black and Yellow ones back?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

nothing nath, i believe poison dart frogs are only piousness because of the things they eat in the wild. guess there might be some that remain piousness...??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Well thats boring!


----------



## sr20det

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Well thats boring!



Would be wicked to test, get some thorns and a straw and rub thorn spikes on frog and blow shoot something Apocolypto stylee.  (only joking BTW)


----------



## Polyester

Hi would not recommend licking one   

All frogs have poison glands in their skin, but their toxins are weak in most frog species. Contact with the skin secretion of any frog can lead to skin and eye irritation.

At a couple of occasions I have had a numb feeling in my fingers, after handling D.leucomelas, jumping out when getting fed.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> nothing nath, i believe poison dart frogs are only piousness because of the things they eat in the wild. guess there might be some that remain piousness...??



"It is argued that dart frogs do not synthesize their poisons, but sequester the chemicals from arthropod prey items, such as ants, centipedes and mites. Because of this, captive-bred animals do not possess significant levels of toxins as they are reared on diets that do not contain the alkaloids sequestered by wild populations. Nonetheless, the captive-bred frogs retain the ability to accumulate alkaloids when they are once again provided an alkaloid containing diet"


----------



## Antipofish

S T U N N I N G  !!! Thats all I can say.  So do you have MVS ?  (Same as MTS but for Vivs instead, lol).


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ooops, sorry, after moving house I didn't do much with my aquarium for a long time, so haven't been on here in a long time!

Anyway, correct that captive bred dart frogs don't have the toxins.  You have to be careful though with wild caught or wild farmed ones though for at least 12 months after import.  I had to be careful with my pums for example, it just comes down though to not handling them then forgetting to wash your hands (they don't like been handled anyway, and it's not necessary), or touching them with broken areas of skin.  My fire bellied toads are more toxic though.   

Anyway, I've been using some more 'aquarium' type decorating methods lately, to the shock of the dartfrog community.     The main one been my most recent viv in which I didn't use a traditonal background method, but instead used 'light diffusing background' from TGM.  It got some very surprised comments, but has gone on to prove that some planted aquarium methods work really well:-






My leucs have gone in there, along with 4 more from a friend of mine.  It's 100cm x 48cm x 50cm though, so plenty of space.  Currently lit by 2x39 watt T5HO ZooMed UltraSun tubes with D-D razer reflectors.   

Oh and yeah, with about 21 vivs, I definitely have MVS.    

Ade


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

How the HELL did you move all these by the way


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, that last one was delivered to this address by the shop I bought if from and set up and decorated here.

The rest though, well they were wrapped in bubble wrap and given polytyrene 'feet', then put on a flat bed trolley to load and unload into a Luton type van with a tail lift.  It wasn't at all easy though, but then compared to moving our aquarium it was a lot easier... lol

Ade


----------

